# March Photo Contest - Official Calendar Photos



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

March means the snow is melting  I chose this picture because the sun is shining and the grass is starting show to through the snow


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

This was a mistake. It won't happen again.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Spring mean flowers.
This picture was taken after Priska spent 3 days,at the vet and all the golden owners became so amazingly wonderful and supportive.
Here's mine


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

MrsMonk said:


> Spring is coming and I think of flowers and bright summer clothes. I think Sunny captures my feelings.



Oh my gosh, too funny!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed you the original larger files of these photos for the contest. Robbie's "glamour" shots that are my favorites.

I'll take two off, but please feel free to use any of the ones I emailed!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I may be wrong, but I think we're supposed to enter just ONE photo.... at least thats how it's been so far.


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

In like a lion. We're bracing for a foot of snow here in Wisconsin. :doh: 

My wife Amy took this photo of Ripley March '06, it's one of my favorites. 

Ripley loves the snow!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes. It's supposed to be one photo per user/dog, I believe. There have been situations where people have entered more than one and I think that Rick just picks one, but with the amount of new members that seems like ALOT of work for Rick, and the contest is already pretty time consuming. So one Photo per user please.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks Jer  That's what I thought. I kinda figured the new users wouldn't know that though 

One Photo per user, please!


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please ignore this empty spot.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

MrsMonk said:


> Spring is coming and I think of flowers and bright summer clothes. I think Sunny captures my feelings.


Thats one HAPPY golden ---------------


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> March is means the snow is melting  I chose this picture because the sun is shining and the grass is starting to through the snow


That is one beautiful puppy. I love the shot and Im sure would make the front cover of any calander


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Aw, why thank you  I have a few fave pics of Tucker, this one is one of them


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Wild Irish Rose*

Rose Lee and her St. Patty's Day Flag


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Lets wash away the winter and welcome the spring.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

why is it that my pics come up as thumb nails??


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Spring time means a time to enjoy the garden, I love this one of Hudson in the garden!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Lestorm said:


> why is it that my pics come up as thumb nails??


hee hee mine kept doing that, but Joe has sorted it out now, have a look for his anouncement thread, but all you have to do is upload an image to the gallery, when it's there click on the image and under the pic you'll see a bb link, just copy and paste the link into your post, worked for me anyway, took me ages though.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

davebeech said:


> hee hee mine kept doing that, but Joe has sorted it out now, have a look for his anouncement thread, but all you have to do is upload an image to the gallery, when it's there click on the image and under the pic you'll see a bb link, just copy and paste the link into your post, worked for me anyway, took me ages though.


huh! cant find the link.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Lestorm said:


> huh! cant find the link.


Here is a quote from Joe's instructions

So once again, upload the picture, once done, there'll be a link for BB Image Code, displayed right below the picture you have uploaded.
Take that link and use it in your post. That is the whole trick.
Joe


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh what great pictures you all have. I feel sorry for the person that has to choose a winner. I would choose them ALL. Good luck everyone.:wave:


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

BonnieKotara said:


> I feel sorry for the person that has to choose a winner. :


WE choose! We vote in a poll


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

It's supposed to be one photo per user/dog guys, It's ok though, many of you didn't know the rule. 
I updated the Rick's first post to state that.
Those who submitted more than one photo per dog, please edit your existing posts to reflect this rule.
Thanks a lot guys for understanding.
Joe

BTW. Awesome shots so far


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

MrsMonk said:


> Spring is coming and I think of flowers and bright summer clothes. I think Sunny captures my feelings.


This made me laugh!! What a patient dog you have!!!!


----------



## ruby752 (Jul 29, 2005)

Mandy all ready for St. Patricks Day. Happy March to all !!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Claire's Friend said:


> Rose Lee and her St. Patty's Day Flag


I see that you like Abby's bandanas also!!!! When I can get my two to sit nicely together I'll be posting the same ones!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Spring Thaw

Amos on half frozen pond!

(No he didn't fall through)


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

that's a really pretty picture  I'm glad he didn't fall through! lol


----------



## Bonnie Gold (Dec 19, 2006)

Spring is here you say - a time for gardening & licking ice blocks
Here is Bonnie cooling off (cos we have just come out of summer so it's really Autumn (fall) here. But were I live it's like summer all year round..........


----------



## GoldenFrost (May 27, 2005)

*Tara All dress up for spring*

Tara is all decked out ready to go for her spring walk


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh, these are all great shots! It's going to be another tough choice, I can tell already. It's great to have have the 'new' folks from cg entering. New faces!  

And all those puppies lined up in the tub... how do you do that???


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

*monty*

I like this one monty just had his bath


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

*Daisy and Gracie*

At the beach with ball!


----------



## Golden parent (Mar 4, 2007)

*Little ones in the spring*












This is a picture of Ginger with my niece at their first encounter. It was taken last spring. Everytime I look at the photo I smile.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Doreens said:


> I like this one monty just had his bath


Thats a very cute picture


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Golden parent said:


> This is a picture of Ginger with my niece at their first encounter. It was taken last spring. Everytime I look at the photo I smile.


Now this is a GRRRREAT picture - very very cute


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Awww, thats so cute!!! Looks like she's wondering which flowers to pick first


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

GoldenFrost said:


> Tara is all decked out ready to go for her spring walk


This is sooo cute - looks very happy and ready to play some tennis


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Golden parent said:


> This is a picture of Ginger with my niece at their first encounter. It was taken last spring. Everytime I look at the photo I smile.


I love this picture.....technically, for the calendar contest, we aren't suppose to have people in the pictures, but I honestly don't know how I could exclude this shot.......


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Maybe it can be used elsewhere? A lot of the new people still aren't fimiliar with the rules.

The fun contests can be anything, where as the Calendar contests are Goldens Only.

Maybe we should add that to the sticky rule thread?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Maybe we should add that to the sticky rule thread?


I'll create a "Rules" thread and sticky it.....Some of the rules have been adjusted as we go (we're only three months into this...), but I'll do the best I can...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Okie dokie. I'll let you adjust what you need to. 

Then maybe each month you can tell people to make sure they read the rules before posting? 

Just so we know everyones clear on what the contests are about and such.


----------



## Golden parent (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you. I admit I am a newbie...and didn't catch the no people in the picture part (the darn fine print gets me every time!). I will understand completely if you need to exclude it.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I think we'll definitely have a kids and goldens contest sometime this year


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Golden parent said:


> Thank you. I admit I am a newbie...and didn't catch the no people in the picture part (the darn fine print gets me every time!). I will understand completely if you need to exclude it.


Golden parent,

That picture is adorable. The two of them together are so precious. 

Not nearly as cute.....but...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

The magical disappearing act!!! 

My brother does stuff like that all the time with photoshop


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Golden parent said:


> Thank you. I admit I am a newbie...and didn't catch the no people in the picture part (the darn fine print gets me every time!). I will understand completely if you need to exclude it.


I don't know though.....it's just too cute a picture. It would've been perfect for last months best buddies contest though.


----------



## Golden parent (Mar 4, 2007)

Dan- 

I am impressed. I wish I had that knowledge of photoshop. Thanks....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I don't know though.....it's just too cute a picture. It would've been perfect for last months best buddies contest though.


I agree, would've been great for last months  Thats definitely a Best Buddies picture.

Maybe we can have a Goldens And Kids contest later on.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Maybe we can have a Goldens And Kids contest later on.


I could definitely go into the mix for April.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sounds good to me  I won't be in that one... no little kids around here...lol.

My mom used to babysit a 4 year old, but Tucker never liked him...lol

I'm kinda a big kid...maybe that'll count


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I'm kinda a big kid...maybe that'll count


You honestly think a picture of you and Tucker stands a chance next to Golden Parent's picture?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't know.... it might...lol. Guys think I'm hawt.... haha j/k

No, I wouldn't enter 

I'll get my big win when Tuckie's puppy picture gets entered  lol


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A sweet puppy and a very cute photo, this contest is so hard to choose a winner!!
Hudson and Asha's Mum


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Just wait till we get all the photos in a row in and have to actually PICK one lol.


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

*My Beautiful Gal*










This is Bella. My user name is Bella too. My real name is Sandy.

I should add that Bella is patiently waiting on her "March in like a lamb rug" for spring.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

March here means Carson is tired...from too much playing.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker has a similar picture :


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

Well shoot, I just noticed that this calendar is only for goldens and since mine is a crossbreed, I guess I don't count. Oh well, I think she is just as great as a purebred.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

BELLA said:


> Well shoot, I just noticed that this calendar is only for goldens and since mine is a crossbreed, I guess I don't count. Oh well, I think she is just as great as a purebred.


Well, I think Bella is beautiful. IMO You are a member here and should be allowed to enter.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Doesnt say in the rules you cant enter Bella ...I agree with Mb, you should be able to.....


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

It says in the rules, the ocntest is only for GOLDENS. Bella is a mix of golden and ?? (we think collie). She kinda looks like a golden but her coloration is sure making her look very unique. I was thinking of teasing people when they ask and saying that she is a wolf hybrid and watch their expression. hee-hee


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Its not stated that it has to be a pure breed golden...... But you might want to contact Rick.. as rules can change and Bella is part golden.......


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Its not stated that it has to be a pure breed golden...... But you might want to contact Rick.. as rules can change and Bella is part golden.......


My first thought was that our calendar is a Golden Calendar. But really, it's a forum calendar. So I think you HAVE to enter....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mblondetoo said:


> Well, I think Bella is beautiful. IMO You are a member here and should be allowed to enter.


I agree 100%. And I love Bella's uniqueness...


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

No new pictures since yesterday? I don't believe it... No more contestants?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Maybe they're all out taking great pictures


----------



## goblue_scott (Mar 8, 2007)

*Snow Slurp*

Not sure if I entered the contest or not, as I posted this photo on the Action Photo thread....anyway here's Maize again.


----------



## BridiesMum (Jan 30, 2007)

*Smelling Daffodiles*

Hi 
As March is a spring month here in the uk, I thought this pic might be ok for calendar lol


----------



## Dixie's Mom (Oct 23, 2006)

*Dixie's Picture*

To me, March is staying warm and just dreaming of spring!I don't know where people live that they have such nice spring photos, but it's not near us!  In this picture, Dixie curled up for an afternoon nap in the sun.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

March is always a wet month here in Sacramento so am supplying a pic of Skyler as he daydreams of dryer days.


----------



## WarGamer (Mar 3, 2007)

I just received my digital camera and had to try it out on my ham Buddy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like you got it just in time to take a great picture of one very handsome Golden!!!!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Well, i guess march means the dog days of summer are approaching fast!!

Here's one of CRAP BAG!!!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Well, i guess march means the dog days of summer are approaching fast!!
> 
> Here's one of CRAP BAG!!!!!


Well, He sure is a cutie!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Here's one of CRAP BAG!!!!!


So is he keeping the name?


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

Kerry thinks March is for line dancing  











Sorry date is on  only just found out how to switch it off :doh:


----------



## nGoldenm (Jan 17, 2007)

Here's Max's entry. This was taken about a month ago. I threw his Kong on a Rope out into the water a little too far, so he's standing there looking at it. I love this picture.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

March still means snow here, so here's Booker still loving the snow! 
URL='http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/photo2url/viewer.php?id=83004100_0982.jpg']







[/URL]


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

Here's Maple... patiently waiting for the warm weather to arrive!

The photo's are great! Another difficult month of voting is ahead...


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is Harlow (posted by Harlowsmom)

With her Green Froggy


----------

